# Would you kill anyone?



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Vote.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Not personally, no. I've always been intrigued to see what would happen if, say, the Pope was murdered, though. Just out of morbid curiosity.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Only if it was me or them. I think that's the one circumstance in which I would. For some form of hatred never


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, err, only in self defense.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes, I believe under the right circumstances, I could and would. It's important that you say "kill someone" and not "murder someone", as there is a large difference in my mind.


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

In extreme cases where either me or my family were in danger I would use lethal force in self defense if necessary.

I would probably kill when defending my country in case of an invasion as well...


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

In a self-defense situation where there's no possibility of running away, where all I have is a lethal weapon, self-preservation instinct would probably take over and it's possible I might accidentally kill someone -- but would be trying to disable. But if we're talking accidents, it's more likely I'll accidentally kill someone in a car crash. Since everyone would be a yes in that case, I'll vote no.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

the personality of someone with social anxiety will be closer to a mass murderer than a serial or spree killer, serial killer can blend in with the crowd, mass murderers are killing as many people as they can so this would be the most dangerous kind I think, they don't care if they live so there is nothing to lose, a good book to read is The Anatomy of Motive, John Douglas, former FBI agent, if I was a killer, it would be more than 1 person that would go down, I'm a fan of Dexter, he kills those who deserve it


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm very protective and self-defensive, so if I felt like my life or the life of someone I cared about was being threatened and the only way out of the situation was to take a life...yeah I would.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

If they broke into my house then yes.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

If my personal safety was in danger I would consider it. Depends on the situation. If someone tried to rape me, I'd rather kill them than be raped. If someone tried to kill me, I'd rather they be dead. I would, however never kill someone that has not tried to inflict major physical harm onto me.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

For almost choking my sister to death, then yes I would.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

I can't wait for the zombie apocalypse


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> If someone tried to rape me, I'd rather kill them than be raped.


I think in Skyrim that would be completely fine.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd have no problem with it; especially if I was put into a situation in which that was the only way for me or family members to survive.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah. I'd look for any possible way to avoid the extreme situation I'd have to be in for me to even consider killing someone, but yeah, if pushed to consider doing that, I probably would. That's why we have "self-defense" in our justice system :yes. I wouldn't go out of my way to kill someone though, if that's what you mean.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

If there was no other way to save myself or someone else, I would.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes, but only in self defence. No pre meditated murder.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Sure, self-defense and more. It's not like I'm planning to though.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

No, never.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Would I?!  

I don't really know. I doubt I'd have the heart to kill someone in cold blood. My anger issues might very rarely make me WANT to kill someone, but I'd never actually act on those thoughts. Much more satisfying to just punch a wall/door or something. That way also doesn't involve throwing your life away to rot in a cell while dealing with the guilt for life. Not a bad deal at all.  Would I kill in self-defense? Realistically? No. I'd probably be paralyzed with fear if someone was trying to kill me and just sit there and end up dying anyway. Maybe if they were focused on someone else at the time or were going for a family member or friend instead, but I can't be sure without having been in the situation.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

yeah, maybe if I could get away with it. I used to fantasize about going on a shooting spree in high school. Some people don't deserve to live.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Well sure.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Can I make a sandwich first?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What the f%&k? (reaction to the question)

No, I wouldn't. Well, unless I wanted to steal a lot of government money. Prisons here are pretty much like hotels. Free accommodation, free meals. Free counseling. What more can you ask for?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

If driven, sure. There's many people in the world I'd rather see dead than live, but I won't kill anyone unless I'm forced to.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

If I truly hated someone seems death would be far too merciful. How about I just smash all their important joints letting them live on as a cripple?


----------



## AfraidToSpeak (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, if i could get away with it.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> yeah, maybe if I could get away with it. I used to fantasize about going on a shooting spree in high school. Some people don't deserve to live.


Oh, dang too bad we can't be in the same school at the same time.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

YES! No questions asked. I will never conjure up enough hate to kill someone but I can imagine a situation where killing someone is simply the smart thing to do. Don't get me wrong I know I'm not a killer and killing someone would require some serious emotional force for me to commit but if someone broke in my house I wouldn't think twice. I suppose I could try and be a superhero and spare everyone's life but I'm only a fragile human and it'd be smarter to not take that risk.

Even to save someone else's life I'd kill somebody and then spew out a one liner after the fact haha. Man, people are pathetic huh?

Well at least I think I could, it wouldn't be unheard of if someone who thought they wouldn't hesitate in a life or death situation did but I'm a pretty passionate guy and I feel that if I believe a murder was the right thing to do then I could kill. Besides, if I was ever in a dangerous situation that risked my family, I doubt any of them will have to guts to do it and one of us might have to. It's my responsibility as a father to protect my family.

Talking the talk doesn't mean diddly though =P


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I am a very protective person, not only over my property but also of people I know. If anybody or anything tries to hurt that, I will kill.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Depends if I can get away with it. I'm not going to prison


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Only if it was me or them. I think that's the one circumstance in which I would. For some form of hatred never


Same. Only for pure survival purposes. I'm a super duper nice person lol. The thought of causing pain (physical or emotional) to others makes me feel bad.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Indeed I would. So long as it was well planned out and there's a sure chance of getting away with it. Of course in some circumstances I wouldn't mind getting caught either.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

If it came to it, yes. If there was no other way around it and it would be the only way to survive. Its a pretty huge deal though, taking someone's life whether or not you think they deserve it. Sometimes people affect me in a way that makes me contemplate it, but I would never actually do it for just any old reason. Something very serious once happened to someone I really cared about, and I knew who did it. I thought about stuff like that, but I wouldn't be able to look someone in the eye and go through with it.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I'd only kill in self defense or to protect/save someone else


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

No, because of the consequences.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

No, not again.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I wouldn't want to. It's not something I can imagine myself doing even in self defense. But I guess if I was defending myself or my loved ones I might have no choice.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Myself, yes, I would.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

The Ancient Greeks Aeschylus, Heraclitus and others I believe founded the idea of blood guilt. They believed multiple murders/blood sacrifices the natural way to relieve the blood guilt, to account for the person who wronged you, that shame was our conscience passing over ourselves for a higher mediator, reducing us to impotence, not something inwardly removed. Other religions play on the instinct to preserve ourselves fearing further revenge from a higher mediator- "life is sacred"; my thoughts are that if the Greeks were right, lives are ruined by misdirecting the break in this motion without resolving it, in constraining society- we are bred to fear ghosts more than people. If some people are more hurt than others it follows that these demand greater recompense, not a single murder..... which leads me to suspect the reason any of us find ourselves here, deeply ashamed of ourselves, aging in relative isolation, barely scathed, told we think too much, CBT being the way forward; whether we believe it an irrelevance or not, that is a suggested method for dealing with people considered capable of murder they haven't the legal right to lock away. Shame for what a person never did as opposed to guilt for that which was carried through with a moral consciousness appear very similar to me. Psychologists advocate forgiveness, because, perhaps, your asking for help is already proof enough the fire isn't inside you, the thought of murder is not enough and murder is out of the question; but even forgiveness is to be magnanimous, to forgive is to take a higher position than someone else? A sort of unconsummated Naricissism, perhaps not lasting or even stunting, like the kingdom of heaven it draws the end to you like a child on the tail of Desartes "I think therefore I am"; it doesn't collapse the equation if someone is incapable of forgiving or constantly suppressing the desire to remove the eyes that wounded him/her through forgiveness, the taint of innocence wronged, not that murder is any more probable han forgiveness. I noticed how violent thoughts and plans naturally came to me, to the extent that I forced myself to take martial arts classes. Think about it, would animals really wait for time to heal, or think of healing their minds through concepts instead of actions? "You have bitten me, but I am no longer wounded by you, I am too much like the sky to peer down at a poisonous snake, I accept you into my heart, snake". Why is stepping on a snake without paying it the least attention not just as viable? I believe people still exist capable of overcoming societal guilt. If the Ancient Greeks were right, blood guilt appeased through what we think of as murder is a single way to grow as a person, a right of maturity perhaps, and those who wrote the bible it has been speculated were Ancient Greek scholars. I think I have grasped the rough idea.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I've been musing this for a while and I can't make a decision. I can't imagine doing it premeditated or deliberately. I'm sure there are probably some scenarios where one would do it instinctively, but I've never been in a situation anything like that. Would I fly into a rage or would I freeze in fear? I just don't know.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

I wouldn't want to, but if it was some sort of survival situation where someone else was trying to kill me, then who knows. I'm guessing i probably would, survival instincts are pretty strong. I would feel bad about it though, i don't believe in killing. I don't even kill insects that i happen to find in my home, no matter how creepy and repulsive they are lol


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes, to protect myself or others.


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

Only if my life or someone elses life was in danger.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I have no idea. I can't imagine myself killing anyone in self-defense or otherwise. I don't know how I'd act in the situation. Maybe. Maybe not. Edit: Actually, as a last resort, yes. Edit: I'm not so sure anymore.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

If need be, to defend those close to me, a random innocent stranger, or myself. I'd never stab or beat someone to death without a very good reason, so only as a last resort.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Monotony said:


> If they broke into my house then yes.


^


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Now that I think about it, I don't know if I would kill anyone even if it was self-defense but my sister almost got choked to death and I wish someone else would kill him for doing that to my sister.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah, for defensive reasons (myself, family, friend, total stranger), if I had a shot (pun intended) at taking out a really, really ****ing evil person (e.g. Kim Jong Il, may he rest in piss), or if it was a post-apocalyptic us-or-them situation and my family was still around and I had to kill to get food and other supplies. If it was just me left, then I'd just off myself and let whoever wants to survive strip my dead body of whatever supplies they want. Heck, if they're starving they can strip the meat from my bones and eat it to stay alive if they want. I'll be dead, I won't care. Leave the rest to the crows and the worms.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

If i had to(self defense or to defend my family) **** yes.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

There is a difference between killing and murder. Murder is thought out, planned out, or at least happens unprovoked. Killing is done in self defense or in defense of family or country. That said, I have NEARLY killed someone, who was attempting to kill me.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

If it was in self defence, yes i probably would without hesitation.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

My obvious response is yes, in self-defense of myself or others.

Something I just thought of though is would you be willing to kill someone who is causing harm to others but not in a direct, physical way?

For example, when we are saying self-defense, I'm pretty sure most of us here are thinking of someone trying to rape us, or breaking into our home and trying to hurt us. But what if you accidently ended up in the same room as Osama Bin Laden or Hitler? You had a gun, they did not. Would you be able to kill them? In essence, you _could_ justify it as self-defense of others as they had ordered killings of other people. But they are not killing someone physically right in front of your face. Would you kill them?

I'd have to pause and think about that one. It would be hard for me to kill someone point-blank like that, when it's not immediate self-defense, but you know they are going to be responsible for killings.

I don't want to derail the thread (it's not really derailing though), what would you guys do?


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I wouldn't hesitate to kill an attacker/intruder, though I'd rather just permanently disable them, drug them so that they don't remember where, how, or by whom they were injured and then dump them in a field full of manure, after going through their possessions to see if I can figure out their name and address, for future mischief/harassment. If somebody has done enough for me to want them dead, I'd actually get more satisfaction from making their life hell.


----------

